# It's been a year



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven't posted much in the past few months, but I just wanted to come and give an update (for those of you that remember me).
It's been just over a year now since I found out about my H's affair. The first few months, we hit a rough spot here and there, that boiled down to learning to communicate in different ways than we have been. 
Where we are today, is a WONDERFUL place. I can honestly say, we love each other more now than the first 5 years we were together. My H has done everything to be the type of husband I deserve, he is loving, attentive, supportive, and 100% invested in our family. It's funny, now that we have weathered the storm that we went thru, little issues that arise just aren't cause for argument as they used to be. I have worked on the things I needed to work on, and we can't wait to see each other at the end of the day. 
We will have been together 6 years this coming Monday, celebrating it once the kids go to bed this Saturday night. He took the day off of work to spend as a family, and we will have our alone time once the kids are tucked in. Our roommate is even staying at a friends for the night, so it will be all about us. 

I just wanted to let those of you who wonder, know. It IS possible to come out of an affair in better shape than the marriage was before. It takes 100% dedication on both parts, a whole LOT of forgiveness (true forgiveness, not just saying it and still holding a grudge in your heart) and a whole lot of patience and communication, but if you make it thru all that....the rewards are worth it.


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations. Keep up the effort. You give us hope.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Mommybean...Nice to hear your update! Your posts are always very grounded & I'm glad to hear your marriage is going strong!

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cmf (May 21, 2010)

I needed to hear this today as I am in the early stages of recovery after an affair.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Great update Mommybean. Many here need to know that things can turn around from even the worst situation. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## justsad (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing your success. It was much needed today.


----------



## Runawaytrain (Jun 7, 2010)

What did you do to get past it? I can't stop thinking about it. It's been 2 months. I even have moments where I seriously consider cheating on him. I get so angry sometimes and for some reason it hurts even more knowing that I've been faithful and he hasn't.


----------

